
Rider EAP Available (crossplatform C# IDE by Jetbrains) - oblio
https://twitter.com/JetBrainsRider/status/704761209803948032
======
nonuby
Awesome, I stopped participating in .Net scene ~2010, all this great news out
of Microsoft (CoreCLR, Ximarin buy, F#, gold sponsor OpenBSD, VS code, first
class Git support, Typescript) has been enticing me back for a long time, now
JetBrains essentially bring Resharper like IDE to Linux, things are looking
great..

